# the mud minnow



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

creeping around this site for a while first time post i know every one has seen this boat being past around for the last couple of years i have wanted one of these boat sence i was 15 when my neghbor bought one in 97 and (still has it to this day and would not sell it for a million $ it just sets and rots) i got it now and will prob be like my neghbor and hang on to it after i take it to the next level so far i have striped most of the boat and took the ply wood outta it and bonded in piece of nidacore and shaved about 30lbs of it and have plumbed the live well in the rear added a bulkhead in the front deck it was kinda soft so next year will prob redo the front deck with nidacore prob shave another 80-90 lbs off that water loged deck goal is to get rid of most of the wood but for now just ad grab bar paint job (jet glo) if its good enough for a plane it good enough for a boat more to come this weekend will be the last weekend of body work and fill it with foam


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Kick azz tow rig!!!!

Welcome.


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

piece of nidacore


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

befor pics


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

bonded stringers in


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

right befor the floor got cut


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

ya its help to move the boat around lol dont know y my pics r sideways


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a great find! I really like those skiffs. I've been wanting to try out some Nidacore too. How do you like it? What are you using to prevent epoxy from filling your open cells?

Also, that wouldn't happen to be a Rutan Long E-Z flyer behind your boat is it?


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

drilling holes for foam


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

.


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

foam filed


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Alright now, its been two weeks and no updates. Its time to get back to work ;D


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

its been a busy week the boat is all sanded down just need to put it in the paint booth flip it and paint the hull but some more pics should be coming this weekend


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet!, by the looks of it theres so much foam in it now, it wont sink if you try to!


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

ya thats the plane maybe make it more stable as well they dont foam fill gheenoe's do they???


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> ya thats the plane maybe make it more stable as well they dont foam fill gheenoe's do they???


They are not completely foam filled but do have a substantial amount.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> ya thats the plane maybe make it more stable as well they dont foam fill gheenoe's do they???


It won't make it more stable. 
And yes they foam fill areas in gheenoes. The benches and the side walls


----------



## DavidFischer (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking great so far. Can't wait to see how the paint turns out!

David


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

got some paint on the hull and next weekend hopfully get the deck and cockpit done with griptext on in


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

.


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

.


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

.


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

.


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

.


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

.


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

the grip tex with the flat line leading to the drain


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

F-ing Awesome!!! Man that thing is sick! Have you fished it yet? How stable is it with that high platform? Where and who made these? I got a hot spot that has a canoe launch that this thing would be ideal for. Nice work. May be the ultimate micro


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

well im 298 and i can stand up on it just fine from what i hear they only made about 20 of them on the west coast in a garage but they r awsome made boats some had liners in them some dont but im happy with how it came out so all i need now is to put the bow number on and im done so ill have those painted on this weekend and its done if some one could make a mold i would donate the boat to do it (as long as i got a new one ) next year i will replace the front deck with nida-core cuse the front deck is rotted out but not in the budget right now


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice job your doing on my old mud minnow   its been about 2 years since i sold her and trust me when i tell you she got looks everywhere she went...folks just loved that boat. the stringers you installed were on my to do list before i sold it but i bought a fin and feather boat and once i started re-working it the old minnow took a back seat  :-[ : she's looking as good as ever keep up the great work and keep the pictures coming....long live the mud!!!


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

ya i wanted to get rid of some of that floor flex when u hit a wake so those stringer the foam and glass should get rid of most of that southbound i saw when u had it for sale but i didnt have the cash but i wanted it bad can u tell me any thing more about were they wer made i just kinda hear rumors on them or did u buy it from someone ? cuze my neighbor has one but he is a crochedy old man who to this day would rather c it rot then sell it and he barley talk to anyone anymore


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

ya i also got rid of the fish finder cuze i dont spect ill be fishing on any recks in blue water mostley gunna be used at scotsmore becon 42 and riverbreeze southbound what kinda speed were u hitin with that 25?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

never had a gps on the 25 hp 4 stroke but i did hit almost 28 with a 2 stroke 25 hp merc in perfect conditions running light. i also ran a 40 hp tohatsu and hit will over 30 but it was a long tail motor and had too much shaft in the water to run as effeciently as it should have... i really wish i had the short shaft 40 and that boat would have flown  imo the 25 -2stroke had more balls than the 4 stroke but the 4 stroke was a cleaner running motor that sipped gas


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

do u think it can handal a 40 hp without saggin to much in the back ???? but then again it does have a very beefy transom


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

do u think it can handal a 40 hp without saggin to much in the back ???? but then again it does have a very beefy transom we will have to get together some time and fish outta the new mud monster


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

depends on the weight of the 40 you choose.... the one i put on was right at 200lbs if memory serves my correct and imo thats about as heavy a motor as she'll take, if you can find a lightweight older 30 or 40 hp motor then go for it, i think the transom will handle it as long as you take it easy and watch for stress cracks


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 2 40 hp mercs one long one short 

I got them from an estate sale PM Me ...


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

first water test with my 280lbs and my buddys 240lbs and could not have asked for better results it was like driving a surfboard with an out board i was poling in 4 inches of water and had to drag it through an inch of water at one point but then again we are bigger then average guys lol prob could not have done it by myself not sure how to post pics on here anymore?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

any new pics or updates yet ?


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

ya i got a ton of new pics but i cant fig out how to post pics anymore it looks like they changed it up cuze it does not give me the op to attach a pic


----------

